# injector o-ring question



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..i have the 370's that i am going to put on my ga16...i read the sticky that james wrote on turboing our cars, and it says to install new orings. will my o-rings fit on the 370's? meaning, if i go to autozone and buy ones for my stock injectors, will they also fit the 370's? wes, james, anyone know? thanks
tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yea, i am turboing it...im not just putting 370's on my stock motor...so no smart ass comments!!! hahaha jk peace
tommy


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

They will fit. You can always get the ones for a 300Z TT to be safe


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool thanks resident cracka haha peace 
tommy


----------

